# trying to come up with a creative name



## pink-north (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been  trying to come up with a creative not complicated name for my line of soaps and have come up with nothing. Would appreciate any suggestions if anyone has any ideas :?


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a specialty? What do you like? Thats a good way to start. I do tarot readings and make soap as well so I came up with moonstruckmagic. You will have to check and see if names are taken stuff like that before you completely think of something.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2007)

OK, we need some more details like your fav color, fav animal, where do you live, what type of scents do you prefer, are your customers older, younger, country, city, what is your hobby, what do you colllect, etc, etc, just start throwning things out there & we can work thorugh this-LOL!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you make other things besides soap?

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2007)

How did you come up with pink-north?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

tell me a little about you... 

your life, likes .. dislikes etc..


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 6, 2007)

How does that make you feel???  Just kidding, just felt like I was at the therapist


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> How does that make you feel???  Just kidding, just felt like I was at the therapist



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2007)

Ya'll scared her off....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 6, 2007)

oh stop!  Y'all!!!!  hahahahahaha sorry that was funny!  I never said y'all till had to spend time in San Antonio for basic training!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2007)

Did I mention I was born & raised in LA? I think the ya'll is funny, it's also more personal then You all. My 1st, southern Cali instinct was to say *You guys* but then I always get the "i'm no guy" routine.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 6, 2007)

Where did you graduate high school?  I know, i still say "you guys"  I am not now or was I ever a valley girl tho!!!  My boys think that everyone from California speaks "valley"   UM   NOPE!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Ya'll scared her off....



We did? ooopppsss My Bad... 

Ya'll come back now.. ya hear!


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's start with your passion...what do you LOVE, not just like? Then add the color you also are passionate about...Is it pink, what  about the north~ where does that come in? What about a shade of pink, with the north added or vice versa? So many possibilites, tell us more   



			
				pink-north said:
			
		

> I've been  trying to come up with a creative not complicated name for my line of soaps and have come up with nothing. Would appreciate any suggestions if anyone has any ideas :?


----------



## pink-north (Sep 15, 2007)

No you didn't scare me off, was really busy this week. Sorry about the long delay. The online name for pink-north came from my fav colour and the fact that I'm from Canada a.k.a the great white north. 

I'm passionate about plants, wanted to start a nursery at one time, but that's not really feasible for me right now. I love to create. I love things natural. I want to express simplicity. No a lot of bells and whistles.

I like wholesome things.


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think an elegant name would be:

_Simply Pink-North_

I vision (as a logo) large mountains, with pale pink snow caps instead of white...Anyway-just a thought  :roll:


----------



## pink-north (Sep 15, 2007)

I kinda like that, although I hadn't intended to use my oline name as a company name


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 15, 2007)

That's perfectly understandable  :wink: Since I love the color pink, that's what came to my mind (without knowing you). I am sure you will come up with something that works. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

GO North For Soap!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 16, 2007)

How about:
home made simple
simple pleasures
simply pink


dunno not very creative, just woke up


----------



## pink-north (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggetstions guys. You've all been a BIG help. I am working on something right now, just in the middle of checking to make sure it's not already taken. Will keep you posted


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

simply pink 
or
think pink

were my 1st gut reactions.

The pink sink?


----------



## pink-north (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay I think I have it. I've been thinking about this for some time now and the name I've come up with is JOA. It is pronounce the way it is spelled. It is Korean for 'good'. The word for wholesome didn't work and was quite a stretch. Any thoughts?


----------



## pink-north (Nov 29, 2007)

So i'm guessing you don't like that? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 1, 2007)

How about:  "Tickle Me Pink Soap"  or "Pink Bubbles Soaps & Such"?  That's it for now.....

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## pink-north (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Paul.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Are you Korean or do you plan to use Korean packaging for your product line?


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

No I'm not Korean. I have a friend who's been over teaching english and helped me come up with the name. I like the word. I desgined a logo around it and it looks sophisticated. I'll try to post a pic soon. So what do the rest of you think.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

This is just something I've been working on. I'm going to try and get it cleaned up a little.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Will your line be kinda zen or spa like? The logo & name do give me a high end, zen or spa feel. As long as you can carry that them through w/ your packaging & fragraces I say go for it.

I think fragrances like butter cookie or peaches & cream would look odd with that name or label but other fragrances like waterlily or cucumber & green tea would realy be a good fit.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, but I don't want to limit myself and I don't want to scare off potential customers. I really like botanicals, which is why I went this way.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Dec 2, 2007)

Me and my husband sat down and we though about it.  I wanted it to be something about my favorite place, the south.  I wanted it to mean natural and primitive and well...southern.  We came up with Natural Southern Soaps and those type of things then Southern Essence just popped up and I liked it.  Southern Essence Handcrafted Soaps & Gifts!

Think about what you love and what you believe in and the name will just come to you.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Great White North Soaps.

Goes well with botanicals, sounds "natural" and you can easily develop themed names for your products if you want.

Unless it is taken, that is. I haven't checked.


----------



## Neil (Dec 4, 2007)

Branding is Important. I once named a company Crystal Clear Concepts (a filter manufacturing company the water it produced was clear as crystal) another company I called West Virginia Water refining. One was named Earth Ground Corp. (EGG). Other Capitol Business Systems. My current is Capitol Copiers Inc.

The name should cause customers to associate you with your product or vise versa and stir with in you a desire to achieve the initial goal set out to reach. It may be more important for the name to motivate you than the customer at times. If you can find a name that will associate you with your product to the customer and instantly cause a desire in you to succeed, then you have certainly accomplished a great task. I have a soap that has nine oils in it so I call it nine oils. Find something about yourself or your product you really like and start there.  Listen to what people say about your soap. Also look around the grocery store at what other companies call themselves and what market they target. 

Is your soap all Natural? Is it specialized? Is it medicated, Is it for sensitive skin? Perhaps all of the above.
Wish I could help more. Perhaps something in French from the north.

Magnifique peau (Beautiful Skin)
Peau Sensation doux   (Skin Feeling soft)

P.S. Im not French as you can tell, Just an Idea


----------



## uplandermom (Dec 4, 2007)

*name*

what about something like "Simply Wholesome" or "Back to Basic"...something like that....


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions uplander, but those names are taken. I've decided to stick with joa. It's original.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

Joa.     There is a place where I lived called Joa. It is quite rural, and is renowned for having the best strawberry growers in the country.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

See, now... I just love strawberries. I am going to stick with the name.  I am trying to come up with a strawberry-something-or-other soap recipe for the late spring early summer. Just in time for strawberry season.  Thanks for the info Zen


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha, that is so cool! Noone is going to get that connection except for me. 

Send me a link to your website / online store when it is done.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 31, 2007)

I like it. Simple, clean-looking. Nobody will be able to pronounce it though, and may wonder what it stands for. But hey! they can learn.

'Palmolive' got to be a popular name long ago, didn't it? and I had heard it for years without ever getting that it stood for palm and olive oils.

What about "Jergens" - what does that mean? (although it does sound like an American or European last name).

or the car: 'Kia'.....

I say go for it. Leave lots of empty space around like you did. Very stunning.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you very much. I will keep it


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 9, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Where did you graduate high school?  I know, i still say "you guys"  I am not now or was I ever a valley girl tho!!!  My boys think that everyone from California speaks "valley"   UM   NOPE!!!!!



Hey!  We also have actual trees and hills here in Cali! LOL.  "Like, oh my gawsh!  J/k  (good chuckle)


----------



## ScentsofStyle (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually, "Kia" is Korean for "Thank You".  

For me, I have my main company name, and a "division" for my bath and body line.  Fairies are incorporated into both logo's though, for brand recognition.


----------

